# 1/2 watt amp, sounds like a bluesbreaker. I dared to play it live and...



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So we were going to jam before my band, The Hurley Jam, was to play a concern at the milton ribfest august 12th. Low and behold my '62 BF Princeton went on vacation and became totally unreliable. I only had this "Babybreaker" half watt amp that runs on 9v power supply into any 8ohm cabinet. (designed by Moratto amps). Got it for $140 for fun. Well I obviously had to mic it and decided to use the seinheiser 609. It ended up sounding so friken amazing that I used it for the show. We played our 70 min show and I ran 2 different OD pedals, mxr dynacomp, wah, DDelay. Basically I ride the volume to clean up the tone when need be. I can honestly say that this was one of the greatest surprises I have ever experienced with a new piece of gear that, funny enough, wasn't ever meant to be more than a novelty. I am seriously considering running it as my main amp. I think that the first run of 100 is gonna be dOne just after labor day. Man did that ever save my but! No one should ever be without a backup amp (especially when it fits in your guitar case!)I'm gonna try to get a video up to YouTube ASAP so you can all comment about how it sounds.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;tHpzYOeiKWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHpzYOeiKWQ[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you own Moratto amps?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

No. He's a Toronto builder.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

I've tried it its very good and has a very sweet tubelike character... too bad no one makes a solid state practice amp that sounds that sweet !


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i couldn't find out anything about them on youtube, but the amp seemed like it sounded good in your video


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The design was completed about 6 weeks ago. The other ones Sondheim have been on a one to one order via phone or email. [email protected]


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

so here's the intro of what I said on stage about this mini 1/2 watt amp. I'm really liking it alot! I actually thinking of using it as my main amp. Alternatively, I've asked the builder to make it into a line-level tone pedal to use as a OD/distortion box that doubles as a 1/2 watt amp.

He told me that the first 5 are going to be ready by tomorrow. It a few select stores at $140 each.


The Hurley Jam, Gentleman, Ribfest Milton 2011 - YouTube


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there...can you post a pic of your amp...or at least put up a link to where we can see/read about this 1/2 Watter amp...???...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> Hi there...can you post a pic of your amp...or at least put up a link to where we can see/read about this 1/2 Watter amp...???...


+1 on this. Why can't we see it?! Why can't we hear this!?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a YouTube clip posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

We'd like to see close up details of the amp...it's actual physical size...what it's made of...inputs/outputs...EQ section...along with pricing/availability etc etc etc...

We are intrigued by this "mystery" amp...there are no details or info about it on the internet...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's an example of a new 1/2 Watt British Crunch Style amp that will be released for sale shortly called the "Lil' Blastard"...










It's top secret...but you can still check it out...

[video=youtube;pxRsW9PUayA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxRsW9PUayA[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


>


Haha! I actually laughed out loud at this!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This little amp kicks out amazing tone/volume...

[video=youtube;PIzw_jyInFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIzw_jyInFM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> This little amp kicks out amazing tone/volume...
> 
> [video=youtube;PIzw_jyInFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIzw_jyInFM&amp;feature=related[/video]


Does sound pretty cool..but someone needs to get this dude a real camcorder..LOL


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks JHendrix. Kind words. I'd like to imagine that the sound was actually better than in the video due to the small mic on the camcorder. The actual sound is pretty amazing.


jimihendrix said:


> This little amp kicks out amazing tone/volume...[video=youtube;PIzw_jyInFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIzw_jyInFM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

so, how much, and when?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

According to his site, $149 and mid-September.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What site are you referring to?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> According to his site, $149 and mid-September.


well, i got my $$ ready.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So has anyone gone and picked up their little Blastard? I know that the Guitar Shop in Port Credit has received 20 and sold just as many basically on a waiting list. I actually have a bassist that heard it that easy one for small gigging and home Rehersal through a super tight cab and a >100% efficiency. I actually compared a 96% efficiency speaker and a 102% (so they say) speaker and I was totally surprised at the I crease in volume. Quite noticeable.

Forgot to mention that I'm considering using this amp and my '62 Princeton facing the 1/2 watt'r with a ribbon mic in between and an A B box for my channel switching. Low stage volume and super clean Fenderness from the Princeton (as it will be on 2). Any thoughts? Anyone Tried this before?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was going to buy one, but someone offered me a sweet deal on a vht so i bought that instead.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Would still like to see some info on this amp!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What can I say. It's a severe little Box that spews out lucious overdrive and unmistakable tube-like characteristics. It loves pedals and has a mellower tone when at the low volumes and gets right to the middle of the road once past about 65% vol. The only store that will be carrying it for mow is the guitar shop in mississauga. (port credit). They're selling it I think with an adaptor I included. I just picked up a second one for the cottage. So one is ALWAYS in my guitar case and te other will stay with my 2x10 cab up north. I'm happy happy tone these days.


----------



## bobguitar (Dec 23, 2010)

*1/2 watt amp from The Guitar Shop*

I just picked up a similar 1/2 watt amp from The Guitar Shop in Port Credit(Mississauga). They call it the "Lil Bastard". It's hand built for them and sounds very tube-like. A simple Hammond box with 2 jacks, on-off switch, 9v adapter plug and a smooth, detented volume control.
Cleans up nicely when you back off the guitar's volume and is VERY loud when you crank it up. I don't know how many of these little gems are out there but mine is # 20. Only $140 bucks and well worth it!
Thanks to Brent Moss, the congenial Guitar Shop's owner, for pointing it out to me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've know Brent for about 22 years from when the shop was a previous name. I introduced the builder of these amps to Brent so that all of you lovely people could experience this phenomenal must have amp. I really think that every serious guitar player should have one in their guitar case. Like this: instructions ~ keep near guitar at all times "just in case"! Get it? In case, where it belongs for Permanant access and, in the event that it will save the day as it did for me. I played the whole milton ribfest show with this amp through a 1x12 cab. Mic'd of course.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

These sound cool. I wish there was some more info about them online. What's the builder's name? Does he do any other amps?


----------

